# Postscriptum



## composersforum (Mar 8, 2012)

*The St Petersburg Contemporary Music Center presents "POSTSCRIPTUM," featuring works by Peterburg composers performed in November's concert at the 23rd International New Music Festival Sound Ways.The concert will begin at 18.00 on 12 March, 2012 in the Chamber Hall of Saint-Petersburg State Conservatory. New music ensemble "Sound Ways" will perform under the direction of conductor Brad Cawyer.*

Program:
Sergei Slonimsky - Lamento furioso
Anton Tanonov - Vitruvian Man
Mehdi Hosseini - Monodies
Igor Drukh - Bacchanalia
Alexander Radvilovich - Pierrot's Dreams
Leonid rezetdinov - Three Russian Laments
Alexander Popov - Allegro

SOUND WAYS New Music Ensemble
Tatyana Rezetdenova, flute
Ilya Gindin, clarinet
Aleksandr Korobkina, violin
Kirill Kyrshakov, cello
Ksenia Gavrilova, piano

Conductor - Brad Crawer


----------

